# Goat 4H help!!!



## AllieShepard1998 (Aug 9, 2013)

So I have 5 goats, and I want to get into showing.. only one is registered, but I cant get her papers until she has a baby, but she unable to.. 
So I was wondering, if you can show with unregistered goats, and what the youngest aged goat you can show. All my goats are between 3 months and 4yrs. They are all nigerian dwarfs, but 1 has some pygmy..

I need to find out..

what the youngest you can show
do they NEED to be registered
Are there any goat 4H clubs in clackamas county, Oregon
How much does it cost

PLEASE HELP ME ASAP, OR IF YOU CAN :help:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You can register your goats with the IDGR, they are the only registry that will accept grade nigerians as native on appearance and let you breed up to purebred. first you register your grades then there offspring by a registered buck then their offspring by a registered buck and then their offspring are considered purebred. So it takes 3 generations but that is only 3-4 years with nigerians. You do need some sort of registration, and IDGR is the place to start. This was our first year showing IDGR papered grade goats and we had no problems in the 4-h shows, but they can't be shown in ADGA shows. IDGR fees for jr. members are $5 a year for the membership plus $5 each for the registration. The youngest goat you can show is usually anything born before June 1st of the current year (your state may be different). In our state they have to be 4 months to allow for rabies vaccination at 3 months plus 1 month for it to take effect. You have to be 8 years old before January 1st of the current year to show. You should contact your county extension office to ask about 4-h clubs in your county. I'm sure there are. I am a 4-h leader in NH but these rules are pretty standard rules for the country. if i can help you any more just let me know!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call your local 4H. Around me you don't have to have registered animals for 4H. Only need a scrapies tag or tattoo.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

In my 4h the goats don't need to be registered, but either need a scrapies tag in their ear or a tattoo and identification papers that match the tattoo. You could always have them tattooed and get a certificate of identification from the ADGA. A good way to find 4h clubs is to go to the local fair, or if you know anyone in 4h you could join their club


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Again registration requirements may be differnt in your state, but if you dont have a registration you do have to have a id paper from adga to show grade goats, but if you are going to spend the money for the id paper it is cheaper to register them with IDGR, I know this only because we went through alot of red tape to get the grade nigerians able to show we ended up doing both until we found out that theIDGR papers were more acceptable than the ID papers. I cant say enough good about IDGR as they were so easy to deal with especially compared to ADGA, and I'm an ADGA member too!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Usually they don't have to be registered. but call your county extension agent and they can tell who to call for the goat club and whatnot. And FYI in most areas if you have a doe that is infertile (not able to breed) you cannot show her. Unless you have pet class you can show her in.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

At our fair/4h club its a must that any show dairy goat animal is to be registered.


----------



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

At my fair, females with pygmy and Nigerian are allowed. So are purebred Nigerians. 4-h fees cost about $50.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in KY and here, they have to be registered breeding stock, or tagged as market animals or commercials meat does. I would certainly call your county extension office, and get a hold of the 4-H leader to get information, since it's different everywhere you go. 
In our area, Boer goats/meat goats rule the roost, but there are also a lot of dairy goats, most are large breed, I've yet to see a Nigerian dwarf here at the shows. Yet, in other places/states dairy goats are very very popular.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Last I knew you do not have to have registered stock at all. Only Scrapies ID. Just go to your County Extension service. They will direct you to the clubs and such. Dairy goats are not popular at our fair but, are at others. Now is a good time to join. The county fairs are over pretty much so, you'll have a year to learn what you need to do.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

yes but the Scrapies ID has to correspond to an ID paper issued by ADGA ($13) or an IDGR grade reg paper ($5) which you can upgrade to american in 3 gens same as adga. they are the only registry that takes grade nigerians, this 4-H er has grade nigerians so it would make sense to register with IDGR. Dont you agree goat hiker?













h


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Gary_and_Ash said:


> At my fair, females with pygmy and Nigerian are allowed. So are purebred Nigerians. 4-h fees cost about $50.


 holy smokes thats high! here 4-H is a dollar a year. there are no entry fees for 4-H fairs but the fair will charge for camping space. It varies from fair to fair about providing hay and bedding. Our county fair provides breakfast everyday for the 4-h members.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here 4-H is free and no the scrapies tags only have to show herd of origin. Oregon only follows USDA guidelines. We don't add a bunch more to it.


----------

